# Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte



## teichgrabertt (20. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mich möchte gerne wissen wie Ihr die Lage einschätzt.
Unser Grundstück ist komplett unzäunt
Der Teich liegt in der zur Staße abgewandten Seite. D.h. Straße - Haus - hinterer Gartenbereich mit Teich.

 I **********************************
 I                                           I
 I        T eich                          I
 I                                           I
 I          H A U S                     I
 I                                           I
 Ixxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxx
     Straße

Zwischen Grundstück und Straße befindet sich ein Mäuerchen (60cm hoch, 30cm breit)
Es ist also ganz eindeutig zu erkennen, daß es siich hierbei um eine Grundstücksgrenze handelt.
Trotzdem könnten Kinder diese Mauer überklettern. Das könnten sie aber auch wenn die Mauer höher wäre.

Muss das Gartentor immer mit Schlüssel abgeschlossen sein oder reicht es wenn es zu ist?

Wie ist das bei euch, Grüße, Michael


----------



## Moonlight (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hey Michael,

es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle ob das Tor nur zu oder verschlossen ist, die Umzäunung niedrig oder hoch ist. 
Rechtl. gesehen, bist Du als Teichbesitzer verpflichtet, das Gewässer so zu schützen, dass niemand hineinfallen und Schaden nehmen kann.
Dazu spielt es keine Rolle, ob derjenige das Grundstück zu Recht (Besuch,Postbote etc.) oder eben Widerrechtlich (Dieb, über die Mauer gekletterte Kinder etc.) betreten hat.
Da unterscheidet die Rechtsprechung leider nicht.

Der Teich muß eben gesichert sein (Schluß aus Basta).

Mein Teich ist es auch nicht ... aber wenn jemand rein fällt (egal ob Kind oder Einbrecher) bin ich dran.

Mandy


----------



## Theo (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Moin Michael.

So wie du die Lage deines Grundstücks beschreibst ist der Teich von der Strasse nicht zu sehen. Es entsteht also kein erhöhter Reiz für Kinder an den Teich zu gelangen. Die von dir angesprochene Tür MUß abgeschlossen sein, da Kinder nicht unterscheiden ob sie eingeladen (willkommen) sind oder nicht.
Die dt. Rechtssprechung unterscheidet sehr wohl und du bist nicht in jedem Fall der Buhmann.
Kleiner Auszug:
Diese Informationen wurden sorgfältig von der Redaktion unter Mitwirkung der Kanzlei Prof. Schweizer zusammengestellt.
Absolute Sicherheit kann niemals gewährleistet werden. Deshalb ist zu beachten: Bei Kindern kann ab einem bestimmten Alter (ca. 4 Jahre) erwartet werden, dass sie wissen, dass Grundstücksgrenzen zu respektieren sind und diese unbefugt nicht überschritten werden dürfen. Der Grundstücksbesitzer darf also zunächst einmal
davon ausgehen, dass seine Grundstücksgrenzen von Kindern respektiert werden und sie trotz der Anziehungskraft nicht versuchen, den Gartenteich zu erreichen.Voraussetzung dafür ist aber, dass die Grundstücksgrenzen für das Kind auch als solche klar und deutlich erkennbar sind.
*Dazu ist nicht zwingend ein unüberwindbarer Zaun nötig*. Auch Hecken, Bäume,Sträucher, kleine Mauern und Blumenbeete sind geeignet, die Grundstücksgrenzen zu markieren. Für das Kind muss erkennbar sein, dass hier das Grundstück des Nachbarn beginnt, das es ohne Erlaubnis nicht betreten darf.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Das Thema hatten wir ja hier schon öfter, 
und niemand wird dazu eine allgemeinverbindliche Antwort geben. 

Für die Juristen reicht es vermutlich aus, wenn Du für ortsübliche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen gesorgt hast um 
den Teich zu schützen. 
Da bleibt dann aber auch noch der moralische Aspekt, wohl keiner wird Freude an einem Teich haben an dem ein schreckliches Unglück passiert ist. 

Das ganze Leben ist allerdings ein Risiko, einen hundertprozentigen Schutz wird es nie geben. 
Was (für Kinder) verboten ist, reizt besonders. Unsere Nachbarskinder sind so erzogen, das Sie durchaus in den Garten dürfen und am Pool planschen aber immer vorher fragen und dann sind die Eltern, oder wir dabei. 

Neben Deiner Verkehrssicherungspflicht haben Eltern auch die Aufsichtspflicht. 
Wenn bei Dir öfter Kinder übers Grundstück stromern, ist vielleicht ein abgeschlossenes Tor von Vorteil. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## HanniE (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hallo [][/url],
wir haben noch keinen Teich, überlegen aber schon länger uns einen Schwimmteich in den Garten zu bauen!
Ich mach mir jedoch auch sorgen, um die Sicherheit!
Wir wohnen in einer großen Siedlung und direkt neben unserem Grundstück befindet sich der Spielplatz... Ich habe einfach Angst den Teich nicht genug sichern zu können. Kinder sind schließlich nicht dumm... und ich kann ja auch kein Elektrozaun um unser Grundstück legen.
Hat jemand vll die gleichen Ängste und Sorgen oder einen guten Ratschlag?
Danke!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hallo Mandy, Hallo Michael,

ist es den nicht so, dass das gesamt Grundstück eingezäunt ist und damit auch der Teich?

Ich habe zusätzlich einen Zaun um den Teich. Aber meine Tochter schafft sicher es früher oder später drüberzuklettern. 

Als ausreichend gesichert würde ich meinen Teich bezeichnen. 

Bei Michael ist einfach der Zaun etwas größer und bei eingeladenen Gästen muß er halt aufpassen.

Somit würde ich den Gartenzaun auch als Teichsicherung bezeichnen, da es ja egal ist, ob der Einbrecher über den Gartenzaun klettert oder über den Teichzaun.

Ich weiß das nicht 100%, aber für mein Verständnis ist die Teichsicherung nur etwas grüößer.

Das Tor müßte sicher zu sein, damit die Teichsicherung wirklungsvoll den Teich sichert.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Nabend Euch allen !
Hab hierzu mal geg.....lt !
http://www.wunschkinder.net/forum/read/35/3114769
Hier gibt es Noch genügend Gerichtsurteile zum Nachlesen ! Da es hier aber so viele Urteile gibt, würd ich denken ,dass es ein heikles Thema ist und es wohl keine 100%Rechtssprechung hier für geben wird !
LG Andre


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hatte mich damals auch informtiert und mir wurde gesagt, dass es ausreicht den Teich deutlich vom Umliegenden Gelände, was bei dir gegeben wäre, abzugrenzen.
Sollte sich jemand der NICHT befugt ist auf das Gelände begeben und man nicht mit dieser Betretung rechenen kann liegt die Verantwortung beim Betreter!
Kann man aber damit rechnen müssen zusätzliche Vorkehrungen getroffen werden.
Sind Kinder etc. auf dem Grundstück müssen diese Beaufsichtigt werden...


----------



## pema (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hallo zusammen,

1) man muß mit allem rechnen
2) 100%tige Sicherheit gibt es nie
3) Frag drei Anwälte und du wirst 5 Meinungen hören(...und ähnlich ist es bei Richtern).

Ich würde alles tun, um MEIN Gewissen zu beruhigen.  

petra


----------



## Findling (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hallo,

also ich sehe das ähnlich wie Petra.

Mir hat ein Anwalt mal in einer anderen Sache sinngemäß gesagt:

"Vor Gericht ist es wie in der Seefahrt - wenn du mal dabei bist dann ist nichts mehr sicher und du bis in Gottes Hand"

Soll heißen: im Falle eines Falles kommt es nur darauf an welche Ansicht der Richter in dieser Sache vertritt. Wenn er selbst Teichbesitzer ist und sich daher schon mit der Problematik (Unmöglichkeit einer totalen Absicherung) beschäftigt hat hast du ggf. gute Karten:smoki - wenn er sich schon öfter über den "Lärm" am Teich des Nachbarn geärgert hat:evil wohl eher nicht.

Mach deinen Teich so sicher, dass du ein gutes Gefühl dabei hast und hoffe, dass der "Ernstfall" nie eintrifft:beten:beten:beten. Mehr bleibt auch allen anderen hier nicht. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hi,

ein Zaun oder Mauer (>1,2m) der auch für Erwachsene nur mit etwas Aufwand (hochklettern/runterdrücken) zu übersteigen ist gilt laut Gesetzgeber als ordentliche Grundstücksabsicherung. - wer da uneingeladen drüber steigt begeht einen Hausfriedensbruch und ist selbst Schuld wenn er z.B von nem Vierbeiner dahinter gebissen wird

Ein 30-40cm Mäuerchen/Zäunchen was problemlos mit einem einzigen Schritt zu überwinden ist keine ordentliche Absicherung. Bei letzterem können z.B kleine Kinder auch noch ganz schnell und leicht drüber springen

Überklettern Kinder einen Zaun/Mauer wo auch ein Erwachsener nicht ohne Aufwand drüber kommt (was ja nicht in ein paar Sekundenbruchteilen passiert) und es passiert ihnen was auf dem fremden Grundstück haften die Eltern, ebenso wenn sie mit ihren Sprößlingen irgendwo zu Besuch sind und sie genau wissen das der Gastgeber z.B nen Pool im Garten hat, Eltern haben eine Aufsichtspflicht über ihre Kinder - deswegen wurde z.B auch noch nie eine Gemeinde haftbar gemacht wenn ein Kind in einem uneingezäunten Gemeindegewässer (Löschteich, Parkteich, Bach, Fluß) ertrunken ist weil es alleine unterwegs war


----------



## Scheiteldelle (22. März 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

wir haben damals im Studium mal einen solchen Fall durchgearbeitet:
eine Einfriedung ( z.B. Zäune, Mauern oder Hecken) des Grundstücks oder des Teiches ist rein rechtlich auf Grund der bestehenden Gesetze oder Verordungen ausreichend, jedoch ist Recht haben oder Recht bekommen immer noch etwas anderes


----------



## Harald (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

eins ist in diesem Zusammenhang festzuhalten. Sollte in einem Teich ein Kind zu Schaden kommen, wird man bzgl. des Schadenersatzanspruchs an Dich herantreten. Ggf. wird ein Gericht dann entscheiden, ob Deine Sicherungsmaßnahmen und die örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine Haftung Deinerseits begründen oder nicht. Hiervor wirst Du Dich dann auch wohl nicht schützen können.
Wichtig ist daher, dass Du eine Privathaftpflichtversicherung mit einer möglichst hohren Deckungssumme hast. Die Versicherung wird die Angelegenheit dann für Dich bearbeiten und ggf. die berechtigten Ansprüche ausgleichen.
Die moralische Verantwortung wird zwar immer bei Dir bleiben, die materiellen Ansprüche wird aber die Versicherung ausgleichen.


----------



## Nori (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Mal anders gefragt - glaubt ihr ein Fischteichbesitzer oder auch ein Kieswerkbesitzer haftet dafür wenn einer in seinem Teich ertrinkt - mit Sicherheit nicht - und da ist die Besitzsache nicht so leicht ersichtlich wie bei einem eingezäunten Privatgrundstück. (dass man erkennen kann, dass man Hausfriedensbruch begeht!)
Selbst wenn eine Gemeinde am Dorfteich kein Schild aufstellt, dass das Betreten auf eigene Gefahr ist, ist derjenige selbst Schuld, der das Eis betritt und einbricht und vielleicht dabei sogar umkommt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Harald (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

hallo Nori,
da magst Du durchaus recht haben, allerdings befinden sich die gewerblichen Teiche meist nicht in der Nähe von Wohngebieten. Die Anforderungen an die Sicherung von spielenden Kindern werden dort dann geringer sein. Nichtsdestotrotz werden beide ihre Gewässer auch entsprechend schützen müssen.
Die Anforderungen an die Verkehrssicherungspflichten sind grundsätzlich immer auch ortsabhängig und werden auch davon mit beeinflusst, was ein verständiger Mensch erwarten kann bzw. womit er rechnen muss. So wird auf einem Waldweg nicht zu erwarten sein, dass dieser eben ist, in einem Wohngebiet wird gleiches aber schon verlangt.
Als Teichbesitzer kann man sich zwar über die teilweise vorhandene Ungleichbehandlung ärgern, sie ändert aber nichts am Ergebnis.


----------



## pema (23. März 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hallo,

letztendlich wird die rechtliche Frage hier nicht zu klären sein, denn im Falle eines Falles wird ein Richter diese klären. 
Und da gibt es eben ganz unterschiedliche Urteile  - wie schon geschrieben: Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.
Wichtiger erscheint mir die moralische Verantwortung und die Absicherung im Falle einer Haftung. 

Ein Beispiel aus meinem entfernteren Bekanntenkreis: eine Neubausiedlung. Die Gärten der Eigenheime waren noch nicht so wirklich eingezäumt und befestigt. Ein Nachbar hatte sich als erste Aktion den Traum vom Teich verwirklicht. Das dreijährige Nachbarkind fiel in den Teich und wurde erst nach einiger Zeit wiederbelebt. Die Folge: durch den Sauerstoffmangel ist dieses Kind schwerbeschädigt. Sitzt im Rollstuhl und ist ein Pflegefall. Das Ganze ist jetzt schon Jahre her, der Teichbesitzer  - bzw. seine Versicherung - wird sein Leben lang zahlen müssen. 
Zum moralischen Aspekt: die Nachbarn wohnen immer noch nebeneinander. Jeden Tag kann der Teichbesitzer das behinderte Kind sehen und jeden Tag müssen die Eltern des Kindes die Familie treffen, die am Unglück schuld ist. Und - für mich völlig unverständlich - den Teich gibt es immer noch.....mir wäre der Spaß an diesem Hobby völlig vergangen.
petra


----------



## Joker666 (22. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hallo zusammen, da habe ich ja den richtigen Thread gefunden.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nächstes Jahr im Sommer einen Fischteich anlegen sollte, nun ist die Sache so, das der Teich nicht zu klein sein sollte und auch eine gewissen Tiefe haben sollte, wegen dem einfrieren und den Fischen...
Das Problem ist aber, das mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit in den nächsten Jahren da rundumzu ein Neubaugebiet entsteht und ich bestimmt keine Lust habe, da irgendwann evtl ein Kind rauszuangeln...
Nach vielen suchen im Internet, bin ich nicht wirklich auf eine gute Lösung gekommen, was mit dem was der Teich haben soll kompatibel ist, genau das was toll ist, ist auch der Anziehungpunkt für spielende Kinder...

Nun ist die größte Frage, wie bekomme ich den Teich zu ca 95% sicher, was mir spontan bei den ganzen Beiträgen eingefallen ist, wäre Nato - Zaun, wie schick... Die möglichkeit die mir einfallen würde, wäre eine Seite des Grundstücks, was direkt zum Neubaugebiet grenzt, mit 2m hohen und dichten __ Alpenrosen abzugrenzen, die andere Seite würde von einer gut 2,5m hoch Tannenheck eingegrenzt und zutritt bekommt man nur wenn man von der Straße aus die 20m lange auffahrt hochgeht - ob das reicht??

Naja nach dem ganzen lesen, frage ich mich wirklich,warum da nun so ein Theater von gemacht wird. Klar niemand will das mal ein Mensch in seinem Teich ertrink, aber bei so vielen Gefahrenquellen die es gibt, sei es provoziert oder einfach nur dumm gelaufen....

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand noch ein paar Anregungen geben, wie man sowas schön und sicher realisieren kann.


----------



## Michael der 2. (23. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Sicherheitsaspekte*

Hi

Petras letzter Beitrag trifft auch bei mir zu. Zuerst war der Teich. Umzäunung war halb vorhanden aber bevor ich Wasser einlaufen ließ, hab ich den Rest noch mit 1,2m hohem Zaun gesichert. Da im Nachbargarten gelegentlich Kinder spielen bin ich jetzt froh, dass ich das gemacht hab.
Zum moralischen Aspekt gibt es immer auch eine moralische Verantwortung. Es ist überhaupt ein Witz, dass Eltern oder der die Gerichte dem Teichbsitzer (sofern er ihn oder sein Grundstück denn deutlich und erkennbar abgegrenzt hat, das wäre dann der rechtliche Aspekt) die Verantwortung in die Schuhe schieben können. Das zeigt mal wieder, dass in unserem Staat viel zu viel Spielraum ist. So etwas muss doch genau gereglt sein.
Wenn ich will, dann komme ich über jeden Zaun, das hätte ich auch geschaft, als ich 10 war.

Im Beispiel von Petra kann man sich das natürlich gut vorstellen, wie es denn ist, wenn man betroffen ist, egal von welcher Seite. Den Teich hätte ich wohl abgeschafft aber auch hier ist die Frage, wer "schuld" ist. Ich würde mir nicht gefallen lassen, wenn ich als Teichbesitzer dafür die Verantwortung alleine bekomme, so hart es auch sein mag. Es besteht zweifelsfrei eine Fahrlässigkeit aber auch Kinder muss man doch im Auge behalten und "sichern".
Da kommt keiner drauf. Was Kinder davon abhällt in/an den Teich zu gelangen, hällt sie auch davon ab, aus dem Garten zu kommen. Insofern ist das auch wieder ein Witz. Das Gericht hätte ja auch mal fragen können, wie das Kind aus den eigenen Garten gekommen ist. Scheinbar gibt es da keine Vorraussetzung, dass der Garten "ausreichend gesichert" ist gegen "ausbruch"

Es ist sehr traurig, was da passiert ist aber jeder hat hier eine gewisse Mitschuld. Das muss man einfach mal so sagen wenn man neutral denkt. Klar, das Kind hat nicht so weit gedacht und trägt die wenigste Schuld, was ja auch nachvollziehbar ist, aber es trägt den schaden. Als Elternteil ist man doch verantwortlich, das Kind vor jedem erkennbaren Schaden zu schützen. Rechtlich UND moralisch.

Hoffen wir, dass niemandem so etwas passiert.

Grüße Michael


----------

